# Planning your show season yet?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I am! 

Here's what we've got so far (Beau's shows in green, Cav's in pink):

*Jan 22 - Benefit Dressage schooling show @ Morven Park*
*Feb 19 - Benefit Dressage Schooling Show @ Morven Park*
*Mar 20 - VADA/Nova Dressage Schooling Show @ Morven Park*
*Apr 9 - PVDA Dressage Schooling Show @ Schooley Mill*
*Apr 16 - Benefit Dressage Schooling Show @ Morven Park*
*May 8 - Southern MD Horse Association Show @ PG Eq. Center*
*May 29 - Southern MD Horse Association Show @ PG Eq. Center*
*June 5 - PVDA Schooling Show @ Schooley Mill*
*June 18-19 - USDF Dressage at the Meadow*
*June 25-26 - USDF PVDA Ride for Life*
*July 9 - Future Event Horse @ Loch Moy*
*July 16 - Future Event Horse @ Loch Moy*
*July 30 - USDF VADA/Nova Breed Show I @ Morven Park*
*July 31 - USDF VADA/Nova Breed Show II @ Morven Park*
*Aug 7 - Southern MD Horse Association Show @ PG Eq. Center*
*Aug 13 - Future Event Horse @ Waredaca*
*Aug 21 - PVDA Dressage Schooling Show @ Schooley Mill*
*Aug 28 - PVDA Dressage Schooling Schow @ Windsor*
*Sept 10-11 - USDF VADA/Nova Autumn Dressage @ Morven Park*
*Sept 17 - VADA/Nova Dressage Schooling Show @ Homestead*
*Oct 9 - PVDA Dressage Schooling Show @ Schooley Mill*
*Oct 15 - VADA/Nova Dressage Schooling Show @ Compass Rose*
*Nov 5 - VADA/Nova Championship & Schooling Show @ Morven Park*
*Nov 6 - PVDA Chapter Challenge @ PG Eq. Center*

Whew! What a schedule! Of course, it's subject to change. Hopefully a few more shows will be added as the associations are scheduled. A few more dressage schooling shows for Beau, the Oldenburg Horse Show with Cav and hopefully another Future Event Horse or 2 for her, plus FEH championships.

It'll be busy, but I'm soooo looking forward to it!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, you guys are gonna be busy! Nothing planned yet but fair and our 4-H show. I'll plan a few more if I ever get a trailer


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Not really planned, but I definately want to go to more ranch rodeos this year. Also, I might go to a showmanship show this year (my goal is to compete in a reining class)


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a bunch "planned" it all comes down to money though. So heres what I have. Regena is going to all of them, Ben will go to at least a couple and Watson might get to go to Beaumont. If he's lucky.

May Long Weekend - Thompson Country x-Country Clinic
May 27-29 - Amberlea Meadows Dressage Show
May 29-30 - Alhambra Victory Tack Spring Event
June 5-6 - Beaumont Horse Trials
June 26-27 - Cochrane Horse Trials
July 9-11 - Thompson Country Horse Trials
July 29-31 - Amberlea Summer Dressage Festival
August 3-7 - Jump with Hope for Kids with Cancer
Sept 4-5 - South Peace Horse Trials
Sept 18-19 - Alhambra Southside Dodge Fall Challenge{Championships}
Sept 30-Oct 2 - Amberlea Harvest Horse Show

These are all the events and jumper shows I have found that I will try my hardest to go to. There are also a couple 1 day Derbies and other Jumper shows I have yet to find dates of.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

im planning on doing the club shows again there so fun!, fairs and maybe midwest. i want to do as many shows as i can now that i have my own horse and i love shows!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

yep, I've had Reeco's first show season planned out since I first got him. I'm just waiting for confirmation of some dates for some of the later shows in septemer etc before it is finalised.


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a busy season! Best of luck to you and your horses.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried but the website I had only had events till March..
But this is what I got

13/2/11-Murry PC SJ & XC training..not really an event but mehh haha

20/2/11-Intro to Endurance Jarradale going to do 10km

26/2/11-Europa Serpentine PC ODE1

27/3/11- Unofficial Dressage day

I am trying to find another site becuae I am sure there are more events that I could go to


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My shows for this year so far are: (all with Love Story)

11 Feb - SANEF Dressage
12 Feb - SANEF Showjumping
12 Feb - SANEF Performance Riding

And a lot more that I just need to check the dates on


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I used to plan my show season, but then something usually would come up to cause the planned event to not happen. I just go with the flow now, I try not to set myself up for dissapointment.

My "plan" is to do as many HT's this 2011 as I can. But we'll see. Nelson is turning 22, and he has arhtritus in his hind right hock, and it all depends on what he says on the matter. 

The first HT of the 2011 season for Area 8, is the May 2nd Canter Benefit - it's a possibility, but like I said, we'll see.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

MIeventer wish I could do that however I have to plan in advance as often entries close a month or 2 before the show! so you have to know you want to go well in advance


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Our state horse show assoc just finished planning out the 2011 calender this past week. I assume I'll go to all of those, but I figure out which rated shows I"ll travel to throughout the year. Fortunately I get another month off before our season starts busy again! I don't think I've recovered from last year....


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Well Reeco's year has gotten off to a flying start as he has measured well under what I was expecting and thus has a greater option of classes to do.
We now have te following classes that we can choose from:
1) Coloured Pony (non native)
2) Show hunter pony
3) Intermediate show hunter
4) Small hunter
5) Small riding horse
6) Part bred welsh
7) Novice classes
8) Sports horse.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Theres quite a few more jumper shows I'd like to attend but they're all Gold rated and a yearly gold membership is around $100-120. Can't afford that.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Mine is going to be fairly busy as I'm aiming for two Qld State Competitions, as well as competing at the NSW State PC and EA Champs and Nationals if I can manage it. I'm also aiming to start the year with Maggie in Prelim and Joe in Novice and work up to Medium with Maggie by the end of the year (hopefully Joe will have a new home). 
My events planned are: 

27th Mar - GCEG Official EA Dressage
3rd Apr - REGI Official EA Dressage
9th Apr - Emerald Official PC Dressage
10th Apr - Waroula Official EA Dressage
16th Apr - Calliope Off. PC Dr.
1st May - Parkhurst Off. PC Dr.
8th May - REGI Off. EA Dr.
14th May - Crompton Park Off. PC. Dr
21st May - Alton Downs OR Gin Gin Off. PC Dr.
5th Jun - GCEG Off. EA Dr.
12th Jun - REGI Off. EA Dr.
19th Jun - Waroula Off. EA Dr.
4th/5th/6th Jul - PCAQ State Off. Dr. Championships at Caboulture
14th Aug - Bundaberg Off EA Dr.
20th Aug - REGI Off EA Dr. 
3rd Sep - Waroula Off EA Dr.
2nd Oct - Zone 27 Off PC Dr. at Balmoral
7th/8th/9th - EA and EQ Off Dr. Championships 
22nd/23rd Oct - Statewide Zone Teams Challange at Southport
13th Nov - Hervey Bay Off. Dr. 

That doesn't include the PC Zone 15 competitions I want to do as well as Maryborough EA competitions or the freestyle dressage competition that I want to do. I just haven't gotten those dates to add to my list yet. Looks like loads of time on the road this year!
I hope that everyone else has a successful year in the showring! Good luck to all! =]


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow some of you show a lot!!

April - a two day schooling show (PSG both days)
May - in barn "practice day" (FEI judge/steward, etc..) (PSG)
June - in barn practice day (might try the I1) and 
- a three day national level show (PSG, I1 and I1 freestyle?) (Axel Steiner and Marian Cunningham to judge)
July - road trip to Dressage at Devonwood (PSG, I1, I1 freestyle)
August - in barn practice day (I1 freestyle)

Woo! It really sucks not having too many shows around here!! But at least I can save up for Oregon and all the training there!! So excited for the few weeks with just my horse and coach...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My show season will be (so far!)

26th March - NCPA Main branch showing spectacular, SouthView Arena - Cheshire. POY qualifier
3rd April - Lloc and district riders club Trophy show
30th April - Foxes RC, Wirral. CHAPS & Equifest qualifiers

22nd May - Foxes RC, Wirral, CHAPS & BSPS qualifiers
30th May - Warrington County show! CHAPS qualifier

11th/12th June - Derbyshire festival of showing - HOYS & CHAPS qualifiers
19th June - Foxes RC, wirral, CHAPS & *** qualifiers
21st/22nd June cheshire county (not sure which day we will be on as no schedule yet) - RIHS qualifier

10th July - Foxes RC, wirral. CHAPS, POYs, FEE and Prestige qualifiers.
27th July Nantwich and south cheshire show - Not sure If I want to do this one or not
31st July - NCPA maelor summer show. POYS & BSPS qualifiers

6th August - Oswestry county show. (if they have classes we can do)
18th August - Denbigh and FLint county show - RIHS qualifier
18th to 21st August - Equifest (would like to go but probably wont ecause it will cost about £500 for this show alone, If we went to this I couldnt go to Denigh and fline or to FOxes)
28th August - Foxes RC, wirral. POYs and Trailblazers qualifier

2-4th September - CHAPS championship show - If we qualify
11th september - POYS - Uttoxeter race course. - If we qualify


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep, planning for sure. We have our barn meeting this coming Saturday to discuss what's going on and plan the actual schedule. Looking super forward to it - it's going to be an expensive summer, LOL...


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of adding the shropshire county show toout schedule.

It is on the 15th of MAY and is a RIHS qualifier.If I did this class I would give warrington a miss.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oooh LOVE planning the season!!! here's mine!


By Date:
3/26 – Greystone Schooling Show (required for Spring Pace #1) - SKY
4/10 - Lord Sterling Hunter Pace - SKY
4/23 - ACTHA America's Fave Trail Horse Audition - RIDGE
4/24 – Florida Spring Pace #1 - SKY
4/30 – 5/1 – OPEN
5/8 – Florida Spring Pace #2 (Mother’s Day) - SKY
5/15 – Tri-County Horse Show – OPAL?
5/21 – 5/22 - AWAY
5/28 – 5/29 – OPEN
6/4 – HRCNJ Show – NOT RIDING
6/5 – Quiet Creek Hunter Pace - SKY
6/12 – BH XC Schooling (required for June 26th show) - DUKE
6/19 – Vernon Spring Pace (Father’s Day) - SKY
6/26 – BH Horse Trials - DUKE
7/3 – BH XC Schooling (optional) – prob not schooling
7/9 – HRCNJ Show – NOT RIDING
7/10 – Tri-County Horse Show – SKY or OPAL
7/13 – 7/18 – Camping Trip #1 - RIDGE
7/24 – BH Horse Trials - DUKE
7/30 – HRCNJ Show – NOT RIDING
8/6 – 8/7 – OPEN
8/10 – 8/16 – Riding Life Week (Jump Mechanics Clinic 8/12, Rosie Clinic 8/14) – ROSIE CLINIC ON SKY OR DUKE
8/21 – Tri-County Horse Show – SKY or OPAL
8/24 – 8/29 – Camping Trip #2 Travers Stakes - RIDGE
9/4 – BH XC Schooling (required for the Oct 2nd show) - DUKE
9/10 – Tri-County Horse Show – OPAL or SKY
9/18 – Vernon Fall Pace - SKY
9/24 – 9/25 – OPEN
10/2 – BH Horse Trials - DUKE
10/8 or 10/9 – Beach Ride - RIDGE
10/16 – Sussex Fall Pace - SKY
10/22 – 10/23 – OPEN
10/30 – Quiet Creek Fall Pace - SKY
11/5 – 11/6 – OPEN
11/13 – Florida Fall Pace - SKY
11/20 – Quiet Creek Fall Pace - SKY

so soooooo excited!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy cow some of you show a lot!! All I've got planned so far is a combined test in April and XC schooling and combined test in May. Now that I have a trailer, it'll probably evolve into more.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

beleive me the show season i have planned for reeco is light compaired to what I used to do with stan.

Stan and I used to be out every weekens between march and october. Sometimes twice in one weekend. Very Occassionaly I used to do 2 shows in one day if they had qualifers, were not too far apart and the classes were far enough apart!


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a Google Calendar dedicated to shows and competitions. So far I have a saddle club show, schooling show, CTC and an organized trail ride planned each month starting in April through October. Add in there Iowa Games, Pony Club Rally for my daughter, Horse Trials, County Fair, and ISCA. 

Should be a great year if I can keep from breaking any bones this year!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

_*If my horse stays sound...*_ and money is ok 

March 12- XC schooling at Flying Cross
March13-Covered Bridge Combined Test
April 9th/10th- Spring Bay Horse Trials
May15- XC schooling at Kentucky Horse Park
May 27th/28th- MayDaze Horse Trials
June 1st- XC schooling at KHP
June 25/26- Midsouth PC HT
June 29- XC schooling at KHP
July15 thru 17- Champagne Run HT
August 13- XC schooling at KHP
September 2 thru 4- Kentucky Classique HT
Sept 8 thru 11- American Eventing Championships
Sept 30th thru Oct 2 Jumpstart HT
Oct ? thru ?- Hagyard Midsouth Team Challenge


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I had my first shwo today and one tomorrow: D


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Just got the schedule through for cheshire county show. Seems that we are on the Tuesday!

Entries close on the 11th of april for a show that isnt untill the 21st of june! 6 weeks before the show!!


----------



## trailsntails (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of shows! Sounds fun! I'm only doing 5 this year.... And hopefully the POAC show!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Very early in my year, but this is what it's looking like so far:

3/12 -- Spanish Trail XXV in Florida. Novice two-day.

3/26 -- Uwharrie Forest in North Carolina. Novice two-day.

?/? -- Meadowchase Clinic in Georgia. At my home barn.

4/30 -- Nimblewill Challenge Clinic. May go.

9/3 -- Region Five Benefit Ride in Georgia. Opened two-day?

9/24 -- Heart of Dixie in Alabama. Opened two-day?


More rides may pop up. I would like to go to eight so I can qualify for nations. It just depends on who I can hitch a ride with.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am planning on taking Citurs to a couple of local shows this summer and schooling him in the ways of the show ring.... I don't get to ride with other horses in the arena much so I want him to learn to pay attention to me.

I think next year we will try breed shows, in hand first and then under saddle as he succeeds.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

I finally have a job so I can actually go to a show. I plan on going to a open POA horse on April 16th and 17th. It is 2 shows in one weekend. I also might go to a open 4-h show on May 28th. I am so excited becasue I have not shown since last May.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

CJ82Sky said:


> oooh LOVE planning the season!!! here's mine!
> 
> 
> By Date:
> ...


I officially hate you! *crosses arms and stomps out of room*

:wink:


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

MIE - you so need to move closer lol or at LEAST consider vacationing here this summer for RL week in August. SO worth it! the camping trips are pretty amazing too.

and we just added (well confirmed) that 4/23 is the America's Favorite Trail Horse audition for the reality TV show (i'm taking my rescue arab to try to raise more awareness for horse rescues). it's 3.5h north of me, at a dude ranch and just 30 min from where a friend of mine is so i'm considering making a mini-break out of it. then i get home the night of the 23rd and get up the morning of the 24th to hunter pace sky! soooo excited lol!!!


----------

